# Photos of My Chessies



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some photos of my Chessies. They are from working lines...

This is my youngest, "Chief" at 6 months of age..










Chief at 9 months of age....










This is "Turk", Chief's father...










This is "Tiki", Chief's Mother..










This is a colage a friend of mine did for me of my old dog, "Tonka". She passed on in 2009..










"Indy", my youngest female...


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....they are some amazing dogs you have there.....beautiful colouring


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely dogs :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow!! Love the pic of Turk jumping the fence


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs :001_wub: and great to see them working


----------



## reido (Dec 4, 2010)

gorgeous dogs and the pics are amazing


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pics, and great dogs, really nice too see them working. The picture jumping over the fence has got to be a favourite!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab pictures of beautiful dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pics


----------



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks all. I train my dogs to find deer antlers also... The deer shed their antlers around here every year about this time, so we go out and see how many we can pick up. The photos you see of the dogs with the antlers were taken during training sessions. It's something to do with the dogs in the later winter/early spring and the dogs love it.....


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow - beautiful dogs and you take excellent photos! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wish my photos came out that well!


----------



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Colette said:


> Wow - beautiful dogs and you take excellent photos! :thumbup:


Thanks. I take LOTS of photos. Not only of my dogs, but of everything. With today's digital cameras and software taking good photos is not difficult. I use a Canon Rebel XT, which is a digital SLR camera.

Here's a couple more...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Lovely to see other Chessies.
Ours is called Muddy


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice dogs. Unusual to see the chessies working nowadays which is a shame. We have springers, cockers, labs and a setter. 
Some of ours go to America when we run them on because as I understand it the rules for a trialling dog aren't as strict as here? We had a dog that made noise on the shoot so was disqualified here but did wonderfully in America. 

Beautiful dogs. Loving Chief.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

lovely pics and lovely dogs, I love Chessies


----------

